# Chickens 'smarter than human toddlers'



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is the article (below). Interesting.

Do any of you put toys in their runs to entertain your chickens? If so, what kind of playtime do you provide them with?

http://www.digitalspy.com/odd/news/a491106/chickens-smarter-than-human-toddlers.html


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I make a homemade flock block for them to scratch at. I put fresh blueberries in the mix- they love bluberries


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

3 of my 4 children are smarter than chickens.
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *They are ALL "grown-up" and Parents, themselves.


----------



## johnson33445 (Jun 19, 2013)

My little 2 nephew are so clever then these chicken


----------

